

Tell HN: I've decided to give my software away for free - leftnode

Hi HN,<p>About 6 weeks ago, I launched a new piece of social networking software named Kwolla. Kwolla lets you create your own social network platform. Sales were initially very good, but they've since dwindled.<p>I'm working on a much newer version of the software and also trying to find a way to monetize it. During that time, I've decided to at least give it away free so hopefully some people can get use out of it.<p>I plan on having a full post-mortem on my blog - http://blog.leftnode.com giving more information about future releases and the results of giving my software away free.<p>If you're interested, head on over to http://kwolla.com and download a copy.
======
sagacity
Thumbs up for you!

I'm tempted to take up instakill's suggestion posted here.

I'll download and hopefully install/config it on one of our spare domains
early next week. If I do, I'll post the URL on this thread.

~~~
leftnode
Great! I'm probably an hour away from releasing version 1.1.1 which makes
installation easier and adds a bunch of features. Might want to give it a
little bit.

------
leftnode
Some clickable links:

<http://kwolla.com>

<http://blog.leftnode.com>

------
instakill
Someone that's got VPS hosting should download this and make an HN-based
social network. Just for shits and giggles.

------
mrleinad
Kudos to you, Mr.

